# Can't remove Citra



## Blue (Dec 11, 2018)

So before uninstalling the Citra the normal way in the settings, I deleted its folder on my drive (it kept making one in both my boot SSD and hard drive). However when I go to uninstall it from Settings I get this error and it appears twice: https://gyazo.com/0cc474f059ca89f0151ed6231d16c9f8
Both messages have the same directory, I tried to re-install Citra in the same location to get the maintenancetool.exe it's asking for however that adds another Citra to the list, and uninstalling that just removes the one it just added and not the other two.

I don't think it's taking up any space, but still annoying.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2018)

Blue_Mew said:


> I tried to re-install Citra in the same location to get the maintenancetool.exe it's asking for however that adds another Citra to the list, and uninstalling that just removes the one it just added and not the other two.



I have no idea if this would work, but why don't you just create an empty file and name it as such, and then make the directory to see if it will remove it. Or, if the file acts as sort of an uninstaller, re-install it, copy the file to somewhere else, and then uninstall it. Afterwards, create the directory it's looking for and copy the file back in there. If that works, just do the same as before.

It's probably a registry issue, but I don't know where to find that.


----------



## Blue (Dec 15, 2018)

Kyouken said:


> I have no idea if this would work, but why don't you just create an empty file and name it as such, and then make the directory to see if it will remove it. Or, if the file acts as sort of an uninstaller, re-install it, copy the file to somewhere else, and then uninstall it. Afterwards, create the directory it's looking for and copy the file back in there. If that works, just do the same as before.
> 
> It's probably a registry issue, but I don't know where to find that.


No luck with either.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2018)

Perhaps you'll have to search around the registry, then. Just be sure you know for sure what you're removing and make a backup of it.


----------



## gamrfreakd (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello there!
I know I am late to the party, but a simple way without involving registry is to do it the following way.

Firstly, Keep a note of the directory of the previously installed _Citra_ directory(This can be viewed on the control panel below the _Citra_ app or will be shown when prompted by an error of the files not found in the directory in question).

2.Be brave and Install the hindrance  again, i.e , the _Citra_ app ( don't unzip it or unrar it, get the installer)
3.Now very importantly, keep a Copy of the new installed _Citra_ folder in a different folder.
4.Go to the control panel there will be two _Citra_ now in the control panel, Delete the _Citra_ app(doesn't matter which one).
5.Now go to the copied _Citra_ files and copy maintenance files application, dat and configuration setting,  to the the shown older _Citra_ installed directory.( just to be safe copy every files in the folder except the nightly and canary mingw folders.)
6.Go to control panel and uninstall _Citra_ app. In some cases you might need to restart the pc and uninstall again.
(it will prompt, no such app could be found and the machine will proceed to remove the eyesore out of the add or remove list).

And Finally you can get rid of the agonizing and painful remains of the app you removed but still persist to be a part of your life by sticking to the control panel, reminding you the day you messed up and deleted files that were meant to be deleted in a different bloody way, Thank you Microsoft(how the hell should we know).

I was also stuck with the same problems and could not get rid of the damn ape.
 Well anyway I ranted for too long , I am glad if I could be of any service to the other non tech savvy folks like us.
And you all are, Welcome.


----------

